# Movies you're embarrassed to admit you like



## Flourgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

My DH and I just signed up for Netflix, the online video rental service where they send you as many movies as you want for a monthly fixed price, well we got our first movie today and what did my husband order? ..._Tron, _remember that movie from the 80's? Of all the movies that have ever been made, his first choice is _Tron?!? _I asked him and he said he loves that movie, but don't tell any of his friends...

I have to admit I've watched _National Lampoons Christmas Vacation_ at least 10 times!

So what movies are you embarrassed to admit you like?


----------



## jkath (Oct 28, 2006)

You're embarassed about Christmas Vacation? Shoot! I love all of those!

I'm embarrassed to say that if Grease was playing I wouldn't turn it off.....


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

Anne of Green Gables. Its NOT a 'guy' movie. Not by a long shot! But its my favorite. It has SO much heart to it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2006)

My Fair Lady!


----------



## Corinne (Oct 28, 2006)

Not really embarrassed by these. I'm so not a movie person. I have a lot of trouble sitting still for that long. If I was forced to watch movies, these are a few that I would choose:

Edward Scissorhands
Good Fellas
The Other Sister
Shrek


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2006)

Short Circuit would be one.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be 49 in a week and I love teeny-bopper girlie movies and TV shows!

 Barbara


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 28, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Short Circuit would be one.




LOL!!!! Wouldn't you like to be a pepper too? Johnny 5...ALIVE!






as far as movies go, if the never ending story was on, I would watch for ol times sake( and yesterdays sake)


----------



## T-roy (Oct 28, 2006)

Umm...anything with a blind figure skater in it.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 28, 2006)

> Umm...anything with a blind figure skater in it.


 
  Interesting.......


----------



## phinz (Oct 29, 2006)

We watch Christmas Vacation every year at mizzphinz' brother's house. 

Ummmm... I'm not embarassed by my movies. If you don't like 'em, well, you have no taste anyway.

I guess the closest I would come is Steel Magnolias.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh... 
Saturday Night Fever 
Rat Race
Dirty Dancing
The Three Amigos
Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## wasabi (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so abby normal, Young Frankenstein or Frahnk-en-steen and Blazing Saddles.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2006)

anything by Dr, Seuss.
Xanadu
The Racoons


----------



## letscook (Oct 29, 2006)

zanadu with Olivia Newton John and Gene Kelly  Why I don't no!


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 29, 2006)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> So what movies are you embarrassed to admit you like?


Barbarella


----------



## crewsk (Oct 29, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> as far as movies go, if the never ending story was on, I would watch for ol times sake( and yesterdays sake)


 

I love The Never Ending Story! Folkor looked just like my dog Muffin that I had at the time, she was a Maltese. I also had the biggest crush on Atreyu.  

Another one that I like & am embarrassed to admit to is Legend. It was made in 1985 & stars Tom Cruise & Tim Curry. It's about unicorns & the devil...when you're 8 years old it'll scare the bejeebers outta ya!http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie.aspx?m=38410


----------



## jkath (Oct 29, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> anything by Dr, Seuss.
> Xanadu
> The Racoons


 
Xanadu! Okaky, add that to my list too.
Maybe I should say "anything with Olivia")

(ps - seen any star-bellied sneetches, YT?)


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2006)

I love Disney's animated children's movies, ie. The Lion King, Tarzan, The Land Before Time, Robinhood, etc.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Barbarella


Oh my goodness!! DH loves that one too!!

Mine would be Dirty Dancing, Lady and the Tramp, Little Mermaid and Fern Gully.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 29, 2006)

Stepford Wives -- the original. I'm a cult fan.


----------



## pouncermom (Oct 29, 2006)

Coyote Ugly
Dirty Dancing


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> (ps - seen any star-bellied sneetches, YT?)



yes, and a Horton a Grinch and Who, and a couple of fish, was it one or perhaps Two?
and No Sam-I-Am I will not hang my head in shame, not for a Cat or Hat or a hoober bloob game!


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 29, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> I'm so abby normal, Young Frankenstein or Frahnk-en-steen and Blazing Saddles.



That's certainly nothing to be ashamed of.  They are both comedic works of art.  Mel Brooks is a genius.

BC


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey I'm not ashamed to admit I love Disney movies.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2006)

Westside Story...

Disney Movies ( heck I'm 40something)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## wasabi (Oct 29, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Barbarella


*Barbarella? I wonder why?*


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 29, 2006)

Ice Age, gawd I love it and could watch it daily!!!  I really hate to admit - Greg the Bunny.  Oh jeeze, it's just sooooooo  bad.  Milo & Otis, oh, no,  we only watch that for the Pugs!!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am considering joining Netflex because there are so many movies that I haven't seen.

I love Animation Stories and all the technical work that goes into making them.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey, IMO the Never Ending Story is not at all an embarrassing film, it probably would make my top 20 all time fave list.  I love the song too, great sing along tune.

My choice for this topic, "Dude where's my car" I know it was highly retarded, nontheless I L'edMAO.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anybody remember "THEM!" from 1954?

I was nine years old then and I BEGGED my dad to take  me and a bunch of kids to see it for my birthday.  Twenty minutes into the film I was BEGGING him to take me home!  I was petrified!  He refused, we stayed and watched the whole film.  I cringed on the floor of the car all the way home.  I didn't sleep for weeks, fearing the giant ants were going to come for me.  

It's all my father's fault that I've grown up to be the sick and twisted person I am today.

And I still love watching that goofy old film.




(Oh, that's the reason he is the way he is.  This explains a lot. - Katie E)


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 29, 2006)

great movie, just not too manly: Fried Green Tomatoes  I laugh and cry durring it


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Ice Age, gawd I love it and could watch it daily!!!  I really hate to admit - Greg the Bunny.  Oh jeeze, it's just sooooooo  bad.  Milo & Otis, oh, no,  we only watch that for the Pugs!!




My husband was watching Ice Age about a year or so ago - I went into "his" room and was stupefied he was watching animated kid's movie.  I check to see if maybe he was asleep - he wasn't - he was all teary-eyed and told me to GET OUT so he wouldn't miss his favorite part  

I must admit I like Cocktail (Tom Cruise and somebody)
Dirty Dancing
Pretty Woman
There's more, I just can't remember.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember "THEM!" from 1954?...


 
I remember that movie, Buck!  I don't remember having that reaction, though.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

The movie content I'm not embarrassed about--just the number of times that I have watched them--I really need to get a life when I can say the dialogue before the actors:

Sense and Sensibility:  the Emma Thompson and Kate Winslet version
An Officer and a Gentleman
Terms of Endearment
Any Robin William's special
Pretty Woman
Erin Brokovich


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> The movie content I'm not embarrassed about--just the number of times that I have watched them--I really need to get a life when I can say the dialogue before the actors:


 
In this sense, "Stand By Me" and "A Fish Called Wanda" for me


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2006)

Buck said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember "THEM!" from 1954?


 
that was a great old campy sci-fi. the ants eat sugar that was irradiated, and grow to 50 feet!

as far as embarrassed goes, dw makes fun of me a lot for liking "legally blonde", and "pleasantville".
i just like reese witherspoon. 

as far as seeing a movie repetitively: "the raiders of the lost ark" was playing when i was a kid working as an usher in a movie theatre. i must have seen it 500 times. i can do every line from the movie, almost as well as harrison ford.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 30, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Westside Story...



You're _embarrassed_ to admit you like West Side Story?! It's a masterpiece. Remind yourself how many awards it won:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055614/awards


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2006)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> My DH and I just signed up for Netflix, the online video rental service where they send you as many movies as you want for a monthly fixed price, well we got our first movie today and what did my husband order? ..._Tron, _remember that movie from the 80's? Of all the movies that have ever been made, his first choice is _Tron?!? _I asked him and he said he loves that movie, but don't tell any of his friends...
> 
> I have to admit I've watched _National Lampoons Christmas Vacation_ at least 10 times!
> 
> So what movies are you embarrassed to admit you like?


 Love that movie- watch it every Christmas- its part of the holiday now !


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> You're embarassed about Christmas Vacation? Shoot! I love all of those!
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say that if Grease was playing I wouldn't turn it off.....


 
Ok, so I don't feel so bad now, I love Vegas Vacation and the (dam) tour too! And don't get me started about _Airplane_...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 30, 2006)

Flourgirl said:
			
		

> Ok, so I don't feel so bad now, I love Vegas Vacation and the (dam) tour too! And don't get me started about _Airplane_...


 
I can't say I'm embarrased, but does anyone remember Ice Pirates?

And yeah - as far as day killers go..
Blues Brothers
Fletch
The Vacation movies
Office Space
Airplane
The Godfather movies
And a whole lot more that I can't think of right away...

John


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

OK, so why haven't I seen you folks answering the Famous Movie lines quotes? These are all classics in my humble opinion. 

Kitchenelf, I was ROFLMAO when I read your contribution. I could probably have predicted every last one of those, cuz I love 'em all too.

I don't think I'm embarrassed to admit I love any movies. I think KEN is embarrassed at some of my movie choices, but hey, I'm OK with that.

Allow me to add,

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Kingpin (yes I know it was really really bad, but I still laugh about "What? I got a boog hangin?")


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll say my two favs are "Interview with a Vampire" and "Labryrinth" - Guess my age shows on the last one - still a Bowie fan -


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

Remember, this thread is about movies you are *embarrassed* to admit you watch and like!!  I think that is getting lost somewhere!  lol

I'm also a Mrs. Doubtfire fan


----------



## Shunka (Oct 30, 2006)

Can't really list any movies that I'm embarassed to watch because I like them.........I'm a huge movie fan (especially the old black-n-white screwball comedies!!). Now can I list all the movies I am embarrassed that my hubby will watch?!!!!!! I don't think I have the time or energy to do that as the list is soooooooo long!!!! Put it this way.... they are ones that I did not like and would not ever watch!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I don't think I'm embarrassed to admit I love any movies. I think KEN is embarrassed at some of my movie choices, but hey, I'm OK with that.


I'm the same way--I'm not embarrassed to admit I love any movies either, but I did list the ones I figure some people might question my loving!  I guess I shouldn't mention that someone we all know and love loves certain movies and has even shed a tear or two, but I will leave that for him to mention!  Did I mention that I cried like a baby when I watched "Brother Bear?"

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh I have to add Spaceballs to my list


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 30, 2006)

I can watch Dirty Dancing and Grease over and over, but not in front of my family.  They make fun of me all through the movies.  It is embarrassing, but they're fun and I know all the songs.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

Nobody puts Baby in a corner!


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2006)

" I carried a watermelon " ????


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

"Sit DOWN Jake! (and later)....I think she gets this from me."


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL, prob the movie "Can't Hardly Wait." with Jennifer Love Hewitt. So childish, but I love it !

Also how could anyone be embarrassed about Christmas vacation ?! I love it and am **** proud !


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 30, 2006)

When my grandchildren come over they always want to watch SpongeBob. I must have 10 different DVD's. I hate to admit it but I join right in.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> When my grandchildren come over they always want to watch SpongeBob. I must have 10 different DVD's. I hate to admit it but I join right in.


 

OOOOOOOOOH who lives in a pineapple under the sea?? Sing with me people!

JoAnn, I LOVE Spongebob too.


----------



## jkath (Oct 30, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Oh I have to add Spaceballs to my list



that's the one my boy rented for his sleepover on Saturday. All the boys were howling at the jokes!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2006)

James is busy at the moment but he said I can add his to the list. He is a sucker for Titanic, Pearl Harbor, Armageddon, Top Gun, Mannequin, Pretty Woman, Scent of a Woman, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, and It's a Wonderful Life. I think he has watched Pearl Harbor and Armageddon at least 10 times each since we got married (3 1/2 years ago) and Titanic a few times. He really feels for the people (especially the ones who commit selfless acts to save others) and cries when he watches them. Of course I love these movies too. We watch half hoping (but knowing it won't happen!) that they will end differently each time!  

 Barbara


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

ants
honey, I shrunk the kid
Hook
Steel magnolias
centerstage
...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> James is busy at the moment but he said I can add his to the list. He is a sucker for Titanic, Pearl Harbor, Armageddon, Top Gun, Mannequin, Pretty Woman, *Scent of a Woman*, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington, and It's a Wonderful Life. I think he has watched Pearl Harbor and Armageddon at least 10 times each since we got married (3 1/2 years ago) and Titanic a few times. He really feels for the people (especially the ones who commit selfless acts to save others) and cries when he watches them. Of course I love these movies too. We watch half hoping (but knowing it won't happen!) that they will end differently each time!
> 
> Barbara


 
James/Barb, Scent of a Woman is not at all an embarrassing film, at least for me... I thought it was a wonderful film!!  One of my favourite Al Pacino film, and the boy (his name escapes me right now) stood on his ground quite well with one of the greatest actors today.

I also remembered a few on my account...Twins and Kindergarten Cop.  People seem to think Arnie is too lame an actor to do comedies, but IMO he did surprisingly well playing a goofball and he seemed to be having a blast doing so.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 31, 2006)

I remembered two more...

Has anyone brought up "Spies Like Us" or "Deal of the Century" yet?

John


----------



## jkath (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I like most Pauly Shore movies.


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassed to admit that I like most Pauly Shore movies.


 
Whoa. OK, now that would embarrass me too.


----------



## jkath (Oct 31, 2006)

There are many reasons to watch Pauly's "Encino Man".....like Brendan Fraser. You know I love him.


----------



## Alix (Oct 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> There are many reasons to watch Pauly's "Encino Man".....like Brendan Fraser. You know I love him.


 
Yep, good enough reason for me!

OK, George of the Jungle. Theres another one. I love it.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh my, I'm not the only one that has watched Dirty Dancing a few too many times. LOL


----------



## RMS (Oct 31, 2006)

The Jerk  with Steve Martin 
and Easy Money with Rodney Dangerfield
And anything by Mel Brooks.

(Reanie, I'm a huge Bowie fan too! )


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> There are many reasons to watch Pauly's "Encino Man".....like Brendan Fraser. You know I love him.


 
Yep yep yep me too !!!!

" Meat Group !!! "


----------



## Shunka (Oct 31, 2006)

I like "In The Army Now" with Pauly Shore!! Love that camel!!!


----------



## Flourgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

NightsinCalifornia said:
			
		

> Also how could anyone be embarrassed about Christmas vacation ?! I love it and am **** proud !


 
For real (it's a guilty pleasure)! Oh, if we're getting really embarrassing, I must add...

Deuce Bigelow Male Gigilo
The Mummy


----------



## RMS (Oct 31, 2006)

I loved the Mummy too!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 31, 2006)

I have both Mummy movies on DVD. Still watch them off and on. Never did watch the Scorpion King though, doubt I will.


----------



## middie (Oct 31, 2006)

Shunka believe it or not it wasn't a bad movie.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree!! The first one was the better of the two; but both are pretty decent, IMO. I liked the storyline and the humor; plus Brendan Fraser's face was pricless in sooo many parts!! I also have the 2 Zorro movies with Antonio Banderas, I like those too and am not embarassed to say so!! Last year for my oldest daughter's birthday, I ordered 3 that I knew she would love: Love At First Bite, Zorro, The Gay Blade and Victor/Victoria. I miss having her here at home to watch all the Thin Man movies with!! One that both of us will watch any time it is on is Bringing Up Baby. As I posted earlier....I cannot think of a movie that I watch over and over again, that I am embarrassed to watch.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 31, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, so why haven't I seen you folks answering the Famous Movie lines quotes? These are all classics in my humble opinion.
> 
> I don't bother looking at the movie lines quotes because I won't know any of them. On the other hand - if there was a song lyrics thread, I would be all over that. Or if it was a "name this song/artist", I could compete. I could be a contender!
> 
> Corinne


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Nov 1, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassed to admit that I like most Pauly Shore movies.




LOL. Yea me too. I don't know why, but I mean I like em..


----------



## RMS (Nov 1, 2006)

How about Dead and Loving It?
Leslie Neilson cracks me up.  (that's pretty embarrassing)


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I don't bother looking at the movie lines quotes because I won't know any of them. On the other hand - if there was a song lyrics thread, I would be all over that. Or if it was a "name this song/artist", I could compete. I could be a contender!
> 
> Corinne


 
Go start one Corinne, I'll be right behind you!


----------

